# Duromax XP12000EH Grounding



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

In another thread I was asking about the neutral bonding/floating on Champion generators. But my boss has a Duromax XP12000EH at home. He as an interlock in the circuit breaker panel wired to a 50 amp inlet, then a cable to his generator. Now he wants to know if he has a bonded neutral that he should disconnect on his generator like we're doing here. I've looked at the manual and tried to search online to see if it has one and where it would be if it needs to be disconnected. I can't find anything about it. Might someone know what the deal is with this generator? Or point at something to research it myself?

Thanks, Mike


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

It appears to be neutral bonded.
You can download the user manual from:








12,000 Watt Dual Fuel Portable Generator


XP12000EH Specifications Gasoline Peak Wattage 12,000 Running Wattage 9,500 Running Amperage at 120V 79.17 Running Amperage at 240V 39.58 Runtime at 25% Load 19 Runtime at 50% Load 8 Propane Peak Wattage 11,400 Running Wattage 9,025 Running Amperage at 120V 75.21 Running Amperage at 240V 37.6...




www.duromaxpower.com




See attached schematic from the user manual for the neutral to ground bond.


----------



## Bluwolf (Nov 8, 2020)

Thank you for that sir. I've just unbonded the neutral on 2 Champions. It took about 2 minutes. Is it safe to assume that I can find that ground/neutral connection behind the right end cover like on the Champions?


----------



## Old man here (Nov 5, 2020)

Check the frame ground bolt on the frame first, it may be there. On my Champion (inverter model), it was behind the main panel.
It is hard to tell without actually seeing that generator in person.
I know some brands do use the frame ground bolt.
According to the drawing above, the white wire will be connected to a yellow/green wire where it is bonded, let us know what you find.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

Bluwolf said:


> Thank you for that sir. I've just unbonded the neutral on 2 Champions. It took about 2 minutes. Is it safe to assume that I can find that ground/neutral connection behind the right end cover like on the Champions?


it should be under the head end cover or at the control panel for the bonding.
that is the two places they do the bonding from the factory.


----------

